# Plant Nutrition v Profito



## billko (1 Oct 2009)

Hi,
I was using Plant Nutrition ferts in my Osaka 260 and getting decent results, and i got great results using it on my previous set up.
I was running out of PN when i decided to give profito a try as i was getting a good deal on easycarbo and profito at the time and it was being highly recommended to me.
I have been dosing 5ml profito and 10ml easycarbo daily for nearly 2mths now and i,m starting to notice some yellowing of the leaves on some swords and some anubias, other plants doing ok but i,m also getting some algae probs.
The algae being a seperate issue, i don,t think i have been getting the same results as i did when dosing PN.
What is the differences with these ferts as i was led to believe the profito was pretty good stuff.
Billy,


----------



## ceg4048 (2 Oct 2009)

Hi,
    Do you really think that the yellowing of leaves and poor health of the plants in question has nothing to do with, and is a separate issue from the algae problem? FYI they are inextricably related. Algal blooms are a direct result of poor plant health, typically due to starvation. Your poor plant health is simply being expressed by different plants in different manners. Yellowing of leaves is typically due to poor levels of Nitrogen. Poor levels of nitrogen can often also result in blue/green algae (BGA). Poor levels of Phosphorous often result in poor growth and can also result in Green spot algae (GSA which is green or brown). Poor levels of CO2 stunts growth, causes deterioration of leaf structure and can also result in hair algae, staghorn algae, as well as BBA.

There is nothing magic about any of these commercial fert products but you need to understand what's in them. The Profito bottle may be only a trace element and may not contain Nitrogen or Phosphorous. Read the label. What does it say are the contents?

Cheers,


----------



## billko (2 Oct 2009)

Thanks for your reply, but don,t have the original bottle as it was split on delivery and the profito is now in another plastic bottle so i don,t know what is in it.
I don,t have a C02 kit, and only dose easycarbo which according to the instructions i,m dosing max amount for my tank size.
Lack of C02 may be the problem as it,s BBA i,ve been getting and some of the leaves are a bit transparent on some swords.
What do i do next and any advice would be appreciated
Thanks Billy,


----------



## YzemaN (2 Oct 2009)

Hi Billy,
Check this link: Easy Life Profito Product Page
One sentence sticks out as a sore thumb and is at the heart of your problem:


> Of course ProFito does not contain nitrate or phosphate.


So you are basicly feeding your plants plenty of vitamins and no Steak & Mash (and gravy) and a what you are seing is a deficiency. Why a company like Easy Life insists on REMOVING nitrate and phosphate is beyond me, but you need to start dosing these, the sooner the better. Check out our own guide here:
viewtopic.php?f=34&t=1211
Your tank is around 70USG, so you just need to multiply the numbers given in the example to fit.


----------



## billko (2 Oct 2009)

Thanks very much for that YzemaN
Billy


----------



## Nelson (2 Oct 2009)

easy life do nitro and fosfo http://www.easylife.nl/usa/index.html?id=45 ,if you want to stay with off the shelf ferts.


----------



## billko (2 Oct 2009)

Thanks Neil for the info,
Billy


----------

